# Eggless cake



## a1passion (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I live in Charlotte NC have lots of customers requesting to eggless cake. I have tried this particular recipe with condensed milk

Eggless cake

8.75 oz plain flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda/ sodium bicarbonate
1 tin sweetened condensed milk
3.5 oz butter melted
5.75oz water/milk
2 tsp good quality vanilla essence

Not happy with the result. It has a flour taste in the end.

Need some help with the professional touch, is there some alternation that I can doon the recipe or any better recipe available.

Thank:talk:


----------



## a_mak (Aug 27, 2009)

One of my roommate's brother is a baker and he told me that you can take any cake recipe and replace the egg with diet soda. So I tried making a chocolate cake with diet cola and it came out terrific. My roommates raved about it and I myself was very pleased. Actually the soda is supposed to replace both the egg and the oil but I only replaced the egg when I did it. I don't know if that makes a difference but I like my cakes moist. Also, whatever soda you use has to have a similar flavor to the cake. And I don't know if you can use regular soda instead of diet or even use club soda but I imagine you could.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

not sure what you mean by professional touch? but this is tried and true, been around for almost fifty years that I know of.

The whole blog entry is sort of long, but a fun read. there is a chocolate and an apple version of the cake.

I also had this recipe that made cupcakes-mix cream cheese with a bit of powdered sugar. half fill lined or greased cupcake pans with batter, put a rounded spoon of cream cheese mix on top and finish with another spoonful of batter.

Are you familiar with wacky cake? | Homesick Texan

enjoy,
Nan


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

and this, a flax seed and water mix--I have not used it, but in lots of years have heard it works very well in cakes and breads.
Note it needs to be mixed ahead of time and keeps in refer for 3 days.
I would think it would also work in recipes where eggs are used as a binde??

Flaxseed Egg Substitute Recipe: Heart Healthy Egg-Free Alternative High Fiber Omega-3 Fatty Acids | Suite101.com

good luck,
Nan


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

We do an eggless chocolate cake that's the best chocolate cake I've ever had. I can post it later, but you can also google one that's similar from King Arthur Flour. You can usually find them with names like WWII cake, cake pan cake or something like that. 

Ours used soured milk and oil. It's dense and rich- great for a layer cake.


----------



## a1passion (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestion.

I really appreciate your time.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

I've heard a lot of things about eggless cake and for over several years I wanted to try making it. But I don't have the recipe yet. Thanks for information guys now I am having this crave feelings again.


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

You can also replace your eggs with applesauce...


----------

